# Clippings and pictures



## Natasha (Aug 15, 2013)

Does every property get mowed with a bagger attachment or what? I see that the regulations out there indicate that all clippings are removed from the yard. How do you do that, especially on big yards? Where do you take the clippings? So far when I've done grass, it was with a bagger attachment and a lot of dumping. But every property?


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

just keep mowing the **** out of it and blow it around. They don't pay enough for bagging.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

When possible I mow the properties in a circle blowing away from the house. Therefore no clippings in the yard. 

I also mow a pattern to blow them out of the yard and mulch the hell out of them. That is where a powerful mower comes in real handy.


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

25 horsepower hustler zero turn. I start at the house, blowing it into the yard. then I trim the hell out of everything. right down to the dirt. back in the drivers seat at the perimeter, exhausting it outward, being careful of the neighbors. if neighbors is cut nice, I go to great lengths to keep the clippings from blowing onto theirs. once it's cut, I go over it again if there's windrows. I also removed the discharge shield. I have been known to spray grass killer around the areas that need to be trimmed. I spend extra time in the spring on each cut so as to save time later in the season. bagging's a bitch. it doesn't work to bag. I overcame it with horsepower. just don't send any rocks thru the neighbors windows.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

only time we bag is when there's no place to blow the clippings, or the clippings are too thick to move with the mower. 20hp will only do so much with 3ft tall thick grass.


----------



## Natasha (Aug 15, 2013)

*Wheew... ok, but...*

What about huge yards? I will be doing a lot of rural properties it would seem. Do I do anything special there? I guess the master-blaster type mowing you do a lot could pretty much send the mulched grass anywhere if you keep sending it in the direction of the wind.

I am just a little leery because I have so far done just a couple of yards at the end of last year. The main one was a pretty big lot and it was roughly 4 feet high in one section. (It was taller and had fallen over) There was a sign posted on the door from the city. Being a city lot and directly across from the city's high school, they had a lot of complaints from code compliance. 

Anyway, I had a guy mow it low in a single pass (for most of it) with his Grasshopper. He had a bagging attachment. He made a ton of dumps onto his trailer and then dumped his trailer probably 3 times. I was just scared I would need a bagger all year.

I have heard good comments about the yard. People were pretty amazed to see it cut. I was amazed I made money on the deal (it took 2 months of price haggling to get the job and the weather was getting cold) But hopefully we can put that behind us and just mow and blow these work orders like typical customers starting April 1.


----------



## Natasha (Aug 15, 2013)

*Big*

You can see the football field behind. And my pathetic photo angle. But this is some healthy grass as you can see by the chain link gate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Natasha (Aug 15, 2013)

*When we finally cut it...*

The grass had almost completely died and was tilted over by the time it was approved and cut down. The guys wore jackets. At least most trees still had their leaves... :icon_wink:


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

It's all about the photo.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

anytime I bid a hayfield i also bid to remove the clippings. no way am I doing it for their stinking price.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Natasha said:


> The grass had almost completely died and was tilted over by the time it was approved and cut down. The guys wore jackets. At least most trees still had their leaves... :icon_wink:



Hey!! Another Grasshopper owner!!!! I LOVE mine for big lawns!!!!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Mulch kit :thumbsup:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Seeing those pictures reminded me of a job I did about 4 years ago for BAC. 1 acre yard at least 4 feet high with 8 ft saplings growing through the grass (tells you how long it had been since it was cut). Told the cube monkey it would have to be brush hogged and I was not "bailing" the clippings, I would go over them with a mulching kit after. Show up with my tractor and brush hog attached and in pulls a guy with a 36 inch deck yard man lawn tractor. (Real piece of work this guy) Says he has the order to cut it and his tractor will take care of it:lol::lol::lol:. I bid 450 he bid 250 called the company and they said send him away. I was so tempted to say go ahead and I'll give you an extra 50 bucks. I'll go grab a 12 pack and a lawn chair and watch just for the entertainment value:icon_wink:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Sometimes there is just no mulching. That's when a professional machine come in. 1 pass and out of there........:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> Sometimes there is just no mulching. That's when a professional machine come in. 1 pass and out of there........:thumbup::thumbup:


 To quote Tim Allen "arr arr arr":thumbsup:


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

If you don't know what to charge. Call a lawn service tell them the size of the lot, how tall the weeds and etc. and they will probably give you an estimate over the phone what they would do the job for. I think you'll be surprised how expensive a lawn service is. Oh, and their "theory" you'll make up your loss due to bulk amounts of grass cuts - Bull **** - that just means you're going to work harder and longer for less.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Sometimes there is just no mulching. That's when a professional machine come in. 1 pass and out of there........:thumbup::thumbup:


ever have problem with it clogging up on you? I have an ex mark and spent more time cleaning hose out than mowing. ended up taking grass catch off!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> ever have problem with it clogging up on you? I have an ex mark and spent more time cleaning hose out than mowing. ended up taking grass catch off!
> View attachment 383




Very few issues. The blower is 14" diameter and creates a hurricane at full throttle.

http://www.grasshoppermower.com/powervac.php


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

honyocktrapper said:


> If you don't know what to charge. Call a lawn service tell them the size of the lot, how tall the weeds and etc. and they will probably give you an estimate over the phone what they would do the job for. I think you'll be surprised how expensive a lawn service is. Oh, and their "theory" you'll make up your loss due to bulk amounts of grass cuts - Bull **** - that just means you're going to work harder and longer for less.






You can TRY to call a pro lawn service and get over the phone pricing. 

And body thats been around the block more than once won't play ball.
Reason being is its either a clueless FNG calling to get an idea on market pricing or a non serious home owner. 
A pro will not price some thing with so many variables as a lawn over the phone.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Matt I never bagged a stem of grass when I was doing bank owned lawns. 

I could have easily made all that go away, but not one pass.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Matt I never bagged a stem of grass when I was doing bank owned lawns.
> 
> I could have easily made all that go away, but not one pass.



Our grass is a lot greener here as we get more rain. I could make it go away with 2-3 passes but ity was easier to bag in one pass and roll out. Time is $$$$$$


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Our grass is a lot greener here as we get more rain.





Some times.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Matt I never bagged a stem of grass when I was doing bank owned lawns.
> 
> I could have easily made all that go away, but not one pass.


Same here, deck adjusting, a few more passes, good mulch blades and maybe a blower. Im not taking clippings with me!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Same here, deck adjusting, a few more passes, good mulch blades and maybe a blower. Im not taking clippings with me!



I don't have time to futz around making multiple passes. The back yard i posted pics of on the last page took 35 minutes. It was about 13,000 Sq Ft. Clippings took exacly 20 seconds to unload with the loader tractor. My clippings go into my big mulch pile for my garden. You can get away with mulching if you want to waste the time on a PPO but on an REO the broker or QC will get you.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I don't have time to futz around making multiple passes. The back yard i posted pics of on the last page took 35 minutes. It was about 13,000 Sq Ft. Clippings took exacly 20 seconds to unload with the loader tractor. My clippings go into my big mulch pile for my garden. You can get away with mulching if you want to waste the time on a PPO but on an REO the broker or QC will get you.


I dont have time to futz around with clippings, I wouldnt have room left on the trailer to bring mower back with me... we go out and cut several properties, not one then back to shop. And we do 99% PPO, so QC is not a problem.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

JDRM said:


> I dont have time to futz around with clippings, I wouldnt have room left on the trailer to bring mower back with me... we go out and cut several properties, not one then back to shop. And we do 99% PPO, so QC is not a problem.



I run a 16 foot trailer and can get a dozen regular lawns on it. That trailer in the pics was just my backup trailer as my main trailer was out on the regular route. From what i'm hearing it's going to get harder for y'all to blow and go on a PPO. They are starting to QC those now too. Mulching 3' of green grass there is no way to make them look good. If it's dry you can get away with it. After it's been cut once it's doable. Wish you luck and i'm glad i'm 95% out of this BS business......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Matt I got away with it because I'm good at what I do. Even on REO.

Remember I'm the guy that mulched a stupid picky home owner's yard for 2 years before selling my biz.
They caught the new owner of the biz mulching in the first 2 weeks. 
They had no clue I was mulching for two years prior.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Matt I got away with it because I'm good at what I do. Even on REO.
> 
> Remember I'm the guy that mulched a stupid picky home owner's yard for 2 years before selling my biz.
> They caught the new owner of the biz mulching in the first 2 weeks.
> They had no clue I was mulching for two years prior.


Where talking 2 feet not 2 inches and you didn't do high end REO's in the 300-500K range like i was doing. Like is said, I can make chit disappear in 2-3 passes but each pass takes extra time. Just as easy to haul it off and save time. The lawn i put pics up on was $250 for the initial, not the $45 amny are getting in other places............


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

2" bawaahaahaa
Sounds like a personal problem. 



I did not bag clippings any where I mowed while doing P&P or REO.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> 2" bawaahaahaa
> Sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> 
> ...



Again most your REO's where dumps. Nobody would notice. I was doing Fannie Mae and there was a QC that was at EVERY ONE of our properties. I still do a bunch of broker direct work and no way am i going to leave grass all over from a 3 foot tall initial cut as that reflects on me. I also bought a tractor and a bush hog for the horrible ones. Using that, i usually have to go over a few days later and vac up as i don't rake. 

I'll say it again, On a dumpy REO where you don't know the broker and they pay jack chit leave it lay. On nice properties where you have a personal relationship with the selling agents make yourself look good. I don't work on volume. I WILL NOT take on a grass cut for less than $50 unless it's a postage stamp. Most of my broker direct jobs are $100 a foot of height for standard 15,000 Sq Ft, Paid in a week or 2. Recuts are $75. I can afford to do a nice job for those rates and get referral work form agents this way.

Unlike many on here i don't work on volume. Volume just wears out your equipment and leaves you no $$$$ for replacement. Paul, Why do you bag your commercial accounts? Because the work you do reflects on you as a person and a company. Same here on the bank owneds. It's a small valley and everyone knows my name...........


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Again most your REO's where dumps. Nobody would notice. I was doing Fannie Mae and there was a QC that was at EVERY ONE of our properties. I still do a bunch of broker direct work and no way am i going to leave grass all over from a 3 foot tall initial cut as that reflects on me. I also bought a tractor and a bush hog for the horrible ones. Using that, i usually have to go over a few days later and vac up as i don't rake.
> 
> I'll say it again, On a dumpy REO where you don't know the broker and they pay jack chit leave it lay. On nice properties where you have a personal relationship with the selling agents make yourself look good. I don't work on volume. I WILL NOT take on a grass cut for less than $50 unless it's a postage stamp. Most of my broker direct jobs are $100 a foot of height for standard 15,000 Sq Ft, Paid in a week or 2. Recuts are $75. I can afford to do a nice job for those rates and get referral work form agents this way.
> 
> Unlike many on here i don't work on volume. Volume just wears out your equipment and leaves you no $$$$ for replacement. Paul, Why do you bag your commercial accounts? Because the work you do reflects on you as a person and a company. Same here on the bank owneds. It's a small valley and everyone knows my name...........



Real volume allows and affords you the ability to service and replace equipment. PP volume pre 2010 would allow this. MT vs WY vs FL
vs AZ volume. Different meanings.

We used to have 3-8 homes on one street in some areas in AZ. In Phoenix you could crack out 40 or so recuts a day during the summer if you started at 5am. 40x$85=$3400 or present day 40x$20=$800.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Again most your REO's where dumps. Nobody would notice. I was doing Fannie Mae and there was a QC that was at EVERY ONE of our properties. I still do a bunch of broker direct work and no way am i going to leave grass all over from a 3 foot tall initial cut as that reflects on me. I also bought a tractor and a bush hog for the horrible ones. Using that, i usually have to go over a few days later and vac up as i don't rake.
> 
> I'll say it again, On a dumpy REO where you don't know the broker and they pay jack chit leave it lay. On nice properties where you have a personal relationship with the selling agents make yourself look good. I don't work on volume. I WILL NOT take on a grass cut for less than $50 unless it's a postage stamp. Most of my broker direct jobs are $100 a foot of height for standard 15,000 Sq Ft, Paid in a week or 2. Recuts are $75. I can afford to do a nice job for those rates and get referral work form agents this way.
> 
> Unlike many on here i don't work on volume. Volume just wears out your equipment and leaves you no $$$$ for replacement. Paul, Why do you bag your commercial accounts? Because the work you do reflects on you as a person and a company. Same here on the bank owneds. It's a small valley and everyone knows my name...........





Get out of your head that I left the places looking like crap.
I'm good and make it disappear, I have skillz.

I only bag part of the commercial work I do, up around the buildings, the rest gets shot out and left. 
G6 blades and mowing every week doesn't leave much showing.


----------



## Bill6899 (Dec 25, 2020)

honyocktrapper said:


> 25 horsepower hustler zero turn. I start at the house, blowing it into the yard. then I trim the hell out of everything. right down to the dirt. back in the drivers seat at the perimeter, exhausting it outward, being careful of the neighbors. if neighbors is cut nice, I go to great lengths to keep the clippings from blowing onto theirs. once it's cut, I go over it again if there's windrows. I also removed the discharge shield. I have been known to spray grass killer around the areas that need to be trimmed. I spend extra time in the spring on each cut so as to save time later in the season. bagging's a bitch. it doesn't work to bag. I overcame it with horsepower. just don't send any rocks thru the neighbors windows.
> Grass picking up isnt me. I blow the hell out of them till its tiny pieces. But wc inspectors do get wise to it. Dont make yourself have to go back


----------

